# My First Go At A Planted Tank



## MirandaB (24 Jul 2013)

Thought it high time I actually posted a pic or two....or to be honest I've only just plucked up the courage! 
This is my Roma 90 which has become a bit of a jungle at the moment but it has been planted more with the fish in mind so technically speaking it's probably an aquascaping disaster area 



Apologies for the rubbish pics and yes I just realised I left the cupboard door open


----------



## Alastair (24 Jul 2013)

I wouldnt say it was a disaster its really nice. I like the open space at the fronts layout and looks great for a tallish tank. Those cherries must love it in their. All looks very healthy 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MirandaB (24 Jul 2013)

Thanks Alistair  must admit the next tank will not be a tall one because it's a royal PITA to maintain and to get a decent flow round!
I would love something like yours but unfortunately living in a small thatched cottage limits me somewhat lol
The cherry shrimp do seem to love it and it's not until the lights go off and I put their food in do I realise just how many are in there...may soon have to move some on!
Every time I empty out the filter there's a good 20 or so happily residing inside it


----------



## Michael W (25 Jul 2013)

I think its a very nice looking tank for sure. In my opinion if the tank was for fish and the scape meets the fish's needs or other inhabitants then it is a good tank.


----------



## Bryson375 (25 Jul 2013)

Thats your first tank?? Thats bloody well nice!! I take it you read up on what you were doing before diving into it... like me


----------



## MirandaB (25 Jul 2013)

Bryson375 said:


> Thats your first tank?? Thats bloody well nice!! I take it you read up on what you were doing before diving into it... like me


 

Not as much as I probably should have  and it's been through a lot of changes in it's short lifespan lol.
I'm afraid I have been guilty of wanting to try to grow loads of plants that have caught my eye,some worked brilliantly,some were a dismal failure  due to my liquid rock water.
I have a lot of tanks in my shed to play with so the next one will be more of a proper aquascape and will have a decent substrate


----------



## Alastair (25 Jul 2013)

MirandaB said:


> Thanks Alistair  must admit the next tank will not be a tall one because it's a royal PITA to maintain and to get a decent flow round!
> I would love something like yours but unfortunately living in a small thatched cottage limits me somewhat lol
> The cherry shrimp do seem to love it and it's not until the lights go off and I put their food in do I realise just how many are in there...may soon have to move some on!
> Every time I empty out the filter there's a good 20 or so happily residing inside it



Ha ha ive had first hand experience of a 65cm tall tank so know where your coming from. Many a wet t shirt. 

You could still have a tank like mine just a Diddy one.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MirandaB (25 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Ha ha ive had first hand experience of a 65cm tall tank so know where your coming from. Many a wet t shirt.
> 
> You could still have a tank like mine just a Diddy one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 

Perhaps I could call it a chocolate droplet


----------



## oldbloke (25 Jul 2013)

very nice


----------



## kirk (26 Jul 2013)

I like you tank too, the twists and turns draw your eye around the tank. A loverly environment for shrimp.


----------



## John S (26 Jul 2013)

I think it looks great Miranda.


----------



## MirandaB (26 Jul 2013)

Oh I meant to say there are a lot of fish in there but they're a bit camera shy  about 15 cpd's and 12 rosy loaches and 4 wild type endlers


----------



## liamb2324 (5 Aug 2013)

Stunning especially for your first hope i get something like that once i get it sorted


----------



## MirandaB (5 Aug 2013)

Thank you liamb2324  if I had found UKAPS first it might have turned out quite a bit different but I'm fairly happy with it and the fish/shrimps love it which is the most important thing.
Just make your that your whole existence doesn't end up becoming the search for the perfect piece of wood like mine......and why is it in all the lfs's I go in they put it on the bottom shelves so I'm crawling about on the floor


----------



## liamb2324 (5 Aug 2013)

Haha or like my fish shop always at the bottom of tubs. Im glad i found this site today as was planning on geting all types of plants and that would of been a waste as im not planning on using CO2 just yet.


----------



## MirandaB (5 Aug 2013)

liamb2324 said:


> Haha or like my fish shop always at the bottom of tubs. Im glad i found this site today as was planning on geting all types of plants and that would of been a waste as im not planning on using CO2 just yet.


 
Using pressurized co2 has made a huge difference to growth rates but  most of my plants were ticking along quite well when I was just using liquid carbon and ferts.
Whatever you decide to buy plantwise it's always best to get them from a reputable supplier...or from people here


----------



## liamb2324 (6 Aug 2013)

Hopefully i reach 25 posts soon so i can see the classified section


----------

